# funny flash animation



## sunny91 (May 17, 2005)

It is not new but i always smile when i look this..

http://kni.prz.rzeszow.pl/~peu/likeu.swf

http://kni.prz.rzeszow.pl/~peu/sorry.swf

bye,

sunny


----------



## ellen76 (Dec 29, 2006)

The Mighty Whites

Check it out !!!


----------



## Chief (Dec 29, 2006)

HALLELUIAH!!!


----------



## Clave (Dec 29, 2006)




----------

